# Postfix et Lion



## Thierry6 (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
j'ai presque coup sur coup changé de Mac et chargé Lion; J'ai voulu installer Postfix comme  sur l'ancien mais ne peux envoyer de mail. Avez vous réinstallé Postfix sur Lion et est ce que ça fonctionne ?

ps : méthode utilisée
http://www.cbondesign.com/spip.php?page=article_texte&id_article=9


----------



## globul (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de solution mais je suis intéressé par le sujet. Je suis en train d'essayer de lancer POSTFIX. J'utilisais cette méthode http://www.synergeek.fr/serveur-smtp-mac-osx/

Ca ne fonctionne pas mais les fichiers sont légèrement différent sous lion !

PEtite question, une fois POSTFIX en route, puis je espérer l'utiliser pour envoyer une mailing list à plusieurs 100 aines d'abonnés sans me faire passer pour un spammeur auprès de mon FAI : Free ?

Merci







Thierry6 a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai presque coup sur coup changé de Mac et chargé Lion; J'ai voulu installer Postfix comme  sur l'ancien mais ne peux envoyer de mail. Avez vous réinstallé Postfix sur Lion et est ce que ça fonctionne ?
> 
> ps : méthode utilisée
> http://www.cbondesign.com/spip.php?page=article_texte&id_article=9


----------



## Clébert (3 Mai 2012)

Moi j'aimerai le désactiver sur lion... une  newsletter de bonne année est partie chez 1000 clients au mois d'avril, par erreur, ça la fout mal. Je suis développeur web et je faisais des tests en local.

Je ne pensais pas que c'était possible d'envoyer des mails à la pelle depuis son ordi perso... ça me parait assez dingue... tout est parti en quelques secondes, j'ai bien senti que la machine ralentissait un peu, j'ai eu un doute et coupé le router... mais trop tard.

Alors maintenant j'ai des frisson à chaque envoi de mail avec Php.. j'ai cru comprendre qu'il utilisait Postfix.. Comment désactiver tout ça et ne plus avoir de sueurs froides?

Merci!
Clem


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2012)

En tapant ceci, je dirais :
	
	



```
sudo launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/org.postfix.master.plist
```
Fais ensuite un test simple (avec un seul envoi de message vers une de tes propres boîtes... ).
Tu devrais voir apparaître ton message de test dans ce dossier : _/Library/Server/Mail/Data/spool/maildrop._
Si tu réactives PostFix, le message sera traité automatiquement.


----------



## Clébert (3 Mai 2012)

Merci, c'est fait!

L'email n'est pas parti, je n'ai pas reçu de mailer daemon... mais comme j'avais tout mis entre commentaire dans /etc/postfix/main.cf 

Après, je sais pas si ça a changé quelque chose, vu que j'utilise Macport pour installer tout ce dont j'ai besoin en local (apache, php, mysql, extensions etc)... et que ça se trouve dans le dossier /opt/local/... 

C'est bien compliqué pour moi tout ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------

en Faisant un sudo cd /Library/Server/Mail/Data/spool/maildrop il ne me laisse pas rentrer, il reste dans spool, je pense que les dossiers sont vides. Dans le finder il y  a un icone interdit dessus


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2012)

Fait plutôt : 
	
	



```
sudo ls -l /Library/Server/Mail/Data/spool/maildrop
```
pour en afficher directement le contenu.
Pour réactiver Postfix, il te suffira de taper :
	
	



```
sudo launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/org.postfix.master.plist
```

MAIS : auparavant, il faut purger le dossier_ /Library/Server/Mail/Data/spool/maildrop_.


----------



## Clébert (3 Mai 2012)

Pas moyen, il reste dans spool! Mais un ls dans spool m'affiche bien le dossier dans la liste!


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2012)

OK. Donc tu sais où virer les fichiers temporaires _avant_ de relancer Postfix.


----------

